# Festplattengeschwindigkeit?



## smista (19. Mai 2005)

hi@all,

isch habe eine frage und zwar: 
warum ist die drehzahl nicht die einzige größe, die die schnelligkeit der festplatten bestimmt?

was sagt die umdrehungszahl aus?

danke im vorraus

mfg. smista  ;-)


----------



## chmee (19. Mai 2005)

Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit = hauptsächlich Zugriffszeit, aber logischerweise auch Durchsatz
HDD-Cache = Zugriff auf letztens angeforderte Daten kommen aus dem Cache. Größer->Mehr->Besser
Wichtigster Punkt ist eigentlich die Datenmenge pro Scheibe bzw. cm²-->Datendichte.
Da werden die größten Fortschritte gemacht. Momentan üblich 100GB pro Scheibe,
125GB bei Samsung, 133GB bei Seagate/Barracuda.
( Hitachi-Prototypen bei 230GBit/Zoll² - zZt üblich 100GBit/Zoll² )

Die Zugriffszeit ist wichtig bei kleinen Daten, wie Datenbankanfragen,
Beispielsweise Tausende Anfragen bei Google pro Sekunde beantworten können...
Bei sequentiellen Daten wie Videodaten ist die Zugriffszeit minderwichtig.

Beispielplatten:

Hitachi - Deskstar T7K250 - UATA - 7200Upm - 8MB Cache - Zugr.Zt 9,7ms - Transfer 30-64MB/sek
Hitachi - Ultrastar 15K147 - SCSI - 15000Upm - 16MB Cache - Zugr. 6,3ms - Transfer 59-89MB/sek
Seagate - Momentus42.2 - UATA - 4200Upm - 2MB Cache - Zugr. 13,3ms - Transfer 20-31MB/sek

Infos: Aktuelle C't 11/2005 Seite 180ff

mfg chmee


----------

